# Eye scars



## eversleep (Jul 3, 2011)

Why do half the fursonas I see have scars on one of their eyes? Is it supposed to be original or cool or something? Maybe it is, I dunno. It just seems like all these fursonas never have 20/20 vision lol. So yeah talk about why your fursona has an eye scar or why you love/hate eye scars.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 3, 2011)

Because the new originality is unoriginality.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

because a character of mine was too close to a car bomb (whoops deleted) 

I think she should be missing more than a few fingers, part of a leg, and an eye though

and needs more burn wounds 

or at least deeper scars

Edit: oh yeah, I did have a character with a faggy eye scar though. I made it like that because his face was too plain. needed something to make it more interesting. 

Of course, it turned out his face was fine as it was, but by then too much art had be drawn and I just liked him better like that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 3, 2011)

If that makes you more comfortable... none of my characters have eye scars. Even the one that survived the Hiroshima bombing.


----------



## Seas (Jul 3, 2011)

I wonder how did they get a scar that runs some distance above and below the eye but leaves it perfectly intact.


----------



## israfur (Jul 3, 2011)

Seas said:


> I wonder how did they get a scar that runs some distance above and below the eye but leaves it perfectly intact.


 
Kakashi style I supposed, just stealing the eyeball of your dead friend lmao.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm going to assume the whole reason behind the eye-scar is just people who _really_ enjoyed The Lion King...


----------



## Fay V (Jul 3, 2011)

My one character with an eye scar had his left eye gouged out. His other eye is 20/20 though.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 3, 2011)

My character has a lot of scarification if it counts :/


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2011)

Seas said:


> I wonder how did they get a scar that runs some distance above and below the eye but leaves it perfectly intact.


 
You see Kovu get one in Lion King II, but I still don't know.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 3, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> You see Kovu get one in Lion King II, but I still don't know.


 
Doesn't he close his eye and turn at the last second? It's a stretch but maybe Zira didn't want to hurt him *that* badly, plus turning away and closing his eye-

I am thinking way too much about this.


----------



## BRN (Jul 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> My one character with an eye scar had his left eye gouged out. His other eye is 20/20 though.


 
Depth perception errors?


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 3, 2011)

Alright

If you think how animals fight, they gouge and claw at the weakest spots of the body. Namely the throat and eyes. SOoo eye scars are a sign of violence and disruption, as well as showing a character has been drug through the brambles a few times, so to speak. 

... Now in all honesty, I think there's better ways to do that, portray a character as violent or ragged I mean, but it's a bit more logical than you might think... 

Of course, I doubt many of those people have put that much thought into this, but whatever)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2011)

How 'bout them ear notches.
Yeah man.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 3, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> How 'bout them ear notches.
> Yeah man.


 
Okay yeah

Um, in anthro terms it could just be a fashion thing, when you think about it

But an ear is a fine place to wrangle a thrashing animal. When me and dad would go to sale barns, we'd load up all the hogs we bought by their ears, since they were relatively small and all

(Also, bullets. My grandad told me a story about a coyote he tried to shoot, but missed and nicked it through the ear. he says it always came back, teasing, and he could tell it was the same coyote by the hole in the ear)


----------



## Fay V (Jul 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> Depth perception errors?


 
Not really. He was very young and the brain does adjust. He's not perfect but he isn't doing things like ping pong.

(Played one eye ping pong once. Took about half an hour to compensate )


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jul 3, 2011)

Angsty characters?

Noooo, this is FA. Quality character design!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 3, 2011)

I actually almost lost an eye in real life...I have a scar right above my left eyelid. I was rolling around in a swivel chair and fell over and hit my head on the corner of my desk.

So maybe the character was being an idiot like me and got into an accident resulting in a scar?


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 3, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> How 'bout them ear notches.
> Yeah man.


 
Oh, that's just a sign they were captured by a scientist at one point and are now being tracked for research.  

As for eye scars, they really do strike me as being a sign the character's a mary sue.  You know, a really easy sort of cop out way of showing the character is supposed to be a badass.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 3, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> As for eye scars, they really do strike me as being a sign the character's a mary sue.  You know, a really easy sort of cop out way of showing the character is supposed to be a badass.


 
I now want to create a character with an eye scar that is upbeat, happy, friendly, but unfortunately really clumsy. 

You know, just because a character has X-attribute that seems really cliche, it doesn't automatically make the character a MarySue/GaryStu.



lobosabio said:


> Oh, that's just a sign they were captured by a scientist at one point and are now being tracked for research.



For my character, he has an ear notch because he had chicken pox as a kid, and scratched at that one spot until it got horribly infected. It was just quickly excised to prevent it from spreading.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 3, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> For my character, he has an ear notch because he had chicken pox as a kid, and scratched at that one spot until it got horribly infected. It was just quickly excised to prevent it from spreading.



That's a pretty cool story, actually, never heard of anything like that before.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 3, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> That's a pretty cool story, actually, never heard of anything like that before.


 
Kinda based off real life. I had chicken pox, and I scratched and scratched at my face too much, and now I kinda have this crater on my left cheek about the size of a pencil eraser (at least that WIDE at least, it's only deep enough to be noticed). It looks kinda like a 24/7 dimple now. c:


----------

